# loach



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

im not sure if this is the right place to ask this but HERE I GO!

i was reading the profile on kuhli loaches and i think i want some! it said the tank needs to be 20 inches (im assuming that need to be the length)

and i have a ten gallon that is 20.5 inches long. so how many could go in there? edit: i read somewhere that they need 20 gallons minimum*

then i was thinking what other fish could fit in there too..

cuz i was thinking first of getting pygmy corys, but they are impossible to come by here, and im not allowed to shop online.

so.. yea help  pretty plz

i wont be setting the tank up for awhile since it it occupied by my little RES who wont be moving out for a month or two


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

If you go with Kuhli Loaches I would get 3-5 of them and not get anything else for the bottom. This allows the Kuhlis total reign of the bottom and no stress so they will hopefully come out during the day instead of hide in the gravel all day. I think they get 4 inches long but 5 of them should still be ok with some small tetras as far as bioload as I do not think they are large eaters nor large waste producers. 

If you could get a 20 it would give many more options as far as added bottm dwellers.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

but a ten gallon would be fine with a group of 5?

cuz the other thing i was thinking of getting was like one or two honey gouramis


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you'd be best with a bit larger tank but it could be alright.

A pair of drarf gouramis should be fine if you don't add anything else to the tank as the gouramis will occupy the top if the tank rather than the bottom.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

MegK said:


> but a ten gallon would be fine with a group of 5?
> 
> cuz the other thing i was thinking of getting was like one or two honey gouramis


Hi Meg.

5 is okay. As for the mid level, you will want ember tetras, hengeli rasboras, threadfin rainbows or _Sawbwa resplendens_. Honey gouramis are okay for the surface level.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

i have a thirty three, but thats for my top secret project *shifty eyes*

i dont really need any middle level fish, top and bottom is good for me lol. i just thought the loaches were so cute and it will be easier for me to find them.

and i dont really like dwarf gouramis, and i have heard they get diseases and stuff.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

MegK said:


> and i dont really like dwarf gouramis, and i have heard they get diseases and stuff.


Hormone-pumped hence vulnerable to diseases. Asian fish farms have been doing this for several years with several species of fish including the blue rams. I don't find a vast majority of the supposedly hardy fish any hardier at all compared to the past.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

yes thats it.

well i like honeys better, they are rounder to me and pretty coloured 

i think with that group of loaches tho, the tank would be too busy to put in another small group like neons.

so ill just go with loaches and maybe a honey that i can call a funny name


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Lupin said:


> MegK said:
> 
> 
> > and i dont really like dwarf gouramis, and i have heard they get diseases and stuff.
> ...


I had all four of my dwarf gouramis die from cancer.


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

ya think you want some, if you have any doubt in your mind dont get ANY


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

meg, if your 10 gal has the sand in it still your khulis will love you!


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

yup! its great sand too, the corys will be sad when i move them back into the 33, even tho it has sand too, its not this sand 

but yea i think tis jsut going to be hermia and the kuhlis i think anything else would be too much and i dont want the risk of anything nipping hermia

 i think i might get black kuhlis 1 becuz they are the only ones ive seen and 2 they will stand out on the white sand


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

i have a powder blue dwarf and he seems happy enough in the 10 gal. the only other housemate atm is margret, a little pink female betta but she hides inside the fake plants all the time until i drop a crisp or two into the tank. then she goes to investigate. but I mean investigate in a scooby doo kinda way. you know, go looking for a monster, find a sandwich.

i might get some khulis too :O but i have black gravel >< or pygmy cories. w/e. gl with your loaches if you decide to get them!


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

YES I AM GETTING THEM! but not right now, cuz the corys are hanging out in there while the 33 is getting ready


----------

